# Offline installation ?



## tom-pele (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello

I'm rather new to *bsd - and will be for many years to come 

What I am interested in is offline installation on my PC - for desktop use so I can learn more... - but interestingly I have found out it easyly and can be bandwith consumptive.

One major reason is my ISP is billing for bandwidth use (approx. a 1 USD $ for 7 Mb so its like 100 $ for installation - with out portupgrade , freshports and etc.) So I have to minimze budget on bandwith use. (satellitte /Island ISP)

What I have found is 'toolkits' from bsdmall, (but isn't really covered from freebsd.org - please correct me if mistaking and enlighten me) so You can elaborate on Your new installation from distfiles reachable from cd/dvd -but I haven't tried it yet...

1) What can I/You get with latest 7.0 / 7.1 ISO installation cd's (for desktop use or for server purpose) ?

2) Can I maintain / portupgrade from a CD (offline) ?

3) Your innovative suggestion on keeping bandwidth usage low 

4) Are there such 'toolkits' ? (offline material CD's)

Please feel free to answer in general terms


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry , that was WITH freshports and portupgrade in that order.


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 8, 2009)

freshports synonym for cvsup...


----------



## tangram (Jan 8, 2009)

If you limited bandwidth I'd suggest getting the CD1, CD2 and CD3 or simply DVD1. 

Stick to the packages on that media as pre-compiled packages are much smaller than source code.


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 8, 2009)

*ftp server installer...*

Mayby I should install ftp server up locally.  

So i can install from ftp server, -and just order port updates / upgrades on media monthly or quarterly  - and install locally from ftp server.   . AND it will be much faster from CD/DVD right ?
- imagine LAN 1 Gbit throughput installation


----------



## milosz (Jan 8, 2009)

When I experienced problems with my isp I asked people working at internet cafe. They downloaded and burned all CDs for me. I needed to pay only for couple of CDs.


----------



## tangram (Jan 9, 2009)

Setting up a ftp server seems counter-productive if you state that you have bandwidth costs.


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 9, 2009)

*ftp server installer...*

Yeah -truth. Traditional FTP installation would take too long and far too more expensive...


But - I meant setting my own locally (not internet based) ftp server a'la regional CVSUP repository server. Just only for locally purpose , a static server not online.

Thank You


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 9, 2009)

I found this but surely there must be a newer one =)

http://www.freebsddiary.org/cvsupd-server.php

regards


----------



## tangram (Jan 9, 2009)

Take a look here: http://docs.freebsd.org/doc/7.1-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/cvs-freebsd/, it provides instructions on how to setup a CVS repository.

For setting up the ftp take a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/book.html#NETWORK-FTP, though you use other stuff like pure-ftpd.


----------



## tom-pele (Jan 10, 2009)

*PXE installation...*

I noticed this thread  could be Yousefull.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1367


Cheers


----------

